# Space Ghost Phantom Cruiser!



## John P

Nothing official yet, but on Facebook, Randy Cooper said he's mastering a Phantom Cruiser kit for Moebius and asked for help finding reference material. Obviously it's in the beginning stages. Some crazy people are asking for 1/32 scale :freak: but it's most likely going to be in the "around a foot or so long" area.

That's all I know, I swear!


----------



## spock62

Do you mean this? Sorry, but with all the other subjects Moebius could be doing, I'm not sure what the point of this is. Is it a really popular subject?


----------



## Aurora-brat

Yup, that's it and I would buy one in a heartbeat. Always loved the look of that ship, very Manta-esque!


----------



## terryr

That'll go good with my cloaked version!

I saw some cartoons of Space Ghost after Star Wars came out. They overdrew the Phantom Cruiser with a 'typical SW look' design. Very disappointing. [then Blakes 7 did the same. destroyed their unique design for a SW ripoff.]

I was collecting references at one time to build it. I think the folder is gone now. It's a difficult design to put into 3 dimensions. 
When I was a kid I made one from cardboard and a paper towel tube.

Spppaaaaaacccce Ghhhooooossssttt!!!


----------



## John P

spock62 said:


> Do you mean this? Sorry, but with all the other subjects Moebius could be doing, I'm not sure what the point of this is. Is it a really popular subject?


What's the point of any model kit? It's not like any of them are important to world peace.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

it will look sweet parked next to the jet from Jonny Quest


----------



## spock62

John P said:


> What's the point of any model kit? It's not like any of them are important to world peace.


That's not the point I was trying to make. I understand that some people here would like this kit produced, but it doesn't strike me as a very popular subject. While Moebius has produced many kits few of us thought would ever see the light of day, there are vehicles/ships/figures from far more popular shows/movies that go unproduced and at times Frank has said a flat out "No" to the idea of producing them (i.e. Spindrift, other 2001 kits). 

Just seems odd that money that could have been spent producing kits people are asking for and/or to improve accuracy on kits already produced is going towards this kind of kit, and others Moebius has/will produce (i.e. Johnny Quest, some guy in a monkey suit). Hopefully this kit will sell well, so Moebius has cash to produce kits that people have asked for.

Also, the Johnny Quest plane will list for $34.95 (according to CultTVman). Being that it is 12" or less in length and the Phantom Cruiser will be the same size, you have to assume the Cruiser will be about the same price. A little pricey for a kit that looks like it will have less then 15 parts!


----------



## RB

It *has* been asked for in the past. Not to the extent of other subjects mentioned, but it definitely has its fans. I imagine it will be a very simple, cost effective kit to produce, which is probably why it got the go-ahead. And it probably doesn't have the tooling cost/licensing issues of the other subjects mentioned.

Would love a Venture Bros. jet to go with this and the Quest jet!


----------



## StarshipClass

I'd buy this--especially if it had in-scale figures (and it SHOULD have figures) to display with it.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I wonder if Moebius have a limited license to make kits from Hanna Barbera shows? Seeing as they are doing the Dragonfly and now the Phantom Cruiser. It will be sweet to have them both on the shelf next to the Voyager (from Fantastic Voyage). It does seem that Moebius are following a theme, making vehicles from 60's cartoon show, which does make sense.


----------



## John P

If, however, we get Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space, I _WILL _question Frank's sanity. :lol:


----------



## SteveR

Heh. Or …


----------



## edge10

Why do we always hurt the ones we love? Why Banjo? Why? Banjo? Banjo? BANJOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

John P said:


> If, however, we get Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space…..


Now we're talkin'. Bring it on…


If I had my cartoon vehicle pick to turn into a model, this would be it. I would think it's at about the same popularity level as the Space Ghost vehicle (a show I never watched - I don't even remember it being on TV in my area at all when I was a kid in the 1960's). Anyway, it doesn't hurt to dream.










And if I could pick any vehicle at all to be made, it would be this obscure choice, which I know will never happen (from one of my favorite childhood movies, "The Great Race")….again, it doesn't hurt to dream.










…and an option to build it this way, as well:









As you can see, I have a weakness for "bad guy" vehicles.


----------



## SteveR

"Push the button, Max!"

But wait!









I think I had the Turbo Terrific:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1969-MPC-Wac...bo-Terrific-Car-Model-ASSEMBLED-/171150490110


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

That's very cool. I don't remember those. I do own these though…


----------



## liskorea317

John P said:


> What's the point of any model kit? It's not like any of them are important to world peace.


If everyone in the world was building models, 
there would be no one to fight wars, although a
few would still be bitchy that there was some parts
of their Enterprise kits that were not quite as accurate...


----------



## Chrisisall

liskorea317 said:


> If everyone in the world was building models,
> there would be no one to fight wars, although a
> few would still be bitchy that there was some parts
> of their Enterprise kits that were not quite as accurate...


An inaccurate kit jihad would sadly ensue...


----------



## Trek Ace

If there were no wars, there would be no models of military vehicles.


----------



## liskorea317

Trek Ace said:


> If there were no wars, there would be no models of military vehicles.



Why not? We have models of all sorts of imaginary things already!


----------



## Richard Baker

SteveR said:


> "Push the button, Max!"
> 
> But wait!


I have one of these in my stash pile right now- only problem is they cast all the yellow parts in red but the body is still that purple-chrome. One of my favorite toys as a kid was this- sent in box tops for it. My sister got Penelope Pitstop's car.

I did start collecting pieces for scratching together the Hannibal 8 from 'The Great Race' - one of my all time favorite bad guy cheater-cars.


----------



## Trek Ace

liskorea317 said:


> Why not? We have models of all sorts of imaginary things already!


True!


----------



## JeffBond

I remember a grade school friend of mine had the Dick Dastardly car model. And I've suggested doing the Hannibal 8 to Frank--but that's more of a long shot than something like the Phantom Cruiser. Remember a whole generation grew up watching Space Ghost on Saturday morning so there's at least a theoretical market for that kit (which is also something I suggested to Frank several years ago so I take full credit--or blame--for the idea).
The reasons for not doing the Spindrift are quite clear--people would demand it in 1/32 scale to match the Jupiter 2 which would make it an enormously expensive kit, a huge investment for Moebius with no guarantees of a return on its investment. The Jonny Quest jet and Phantom Cruiser on the other hand are much simpler subjects with lower tooling costs and are less of a risk for Moebius to produce. Galactica kits have sold very well so we do see big kits like the Raider. It's a business.


----------



## LGFugate

I wil definately buy the Dragonfly and if produced, the Phantom Cruiser. I sure wish I could get a large-scale Fireball XL5, though!

Larry


----------



## drmcoy

check out this "wacky" commercial...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da1CjGTFgoY


----------



## drmcoy

also, i would buy a Phantom Cruiser model kit in a heartbeat!


----------



## Chrisisall

drmcoy said:


> check out this "wacky" commercial...
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da1CjGTFgoY


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BWolfe

John P said:


> If, however, we get Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space, I _WILL _question Frank's sanity. :lol:


He could always do this:


----------



## StarshipClass

BWolfe said:


> He could always do this:


That's one of my favorites, believe it or not. I also like the "Robon" variation of the B9 robot.

And the Josie and the Pussycats ship is pretty darned cool, IMHO:


----------



## BWolfe

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's one of my favorites, believe it or not. I also like the "Robon" variation of the B9 robot.
> 
> And the Josie and the Pussycats ship is pretty darned cool, IMHO:


I actually built models of both of those back in the 70's. I tried to watch "Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space" a while back on youtube, my discovery was that the memory was far better than the reality. Some shows are better left as a fond childhood memory. I had planed to build a new model of the Josie rocket but after watching just one episode, I couldn't do it.


----------



## StarshipClass

BWolfe said:


> I actually built models of both of those back in the 70's. I tried to watch "Josie and the Pussycats in Outer Space" a while back on youtube, my discovery was that the memory was far better than the reality. Some shows are better left as a fond childhood memory. I had planed to build a new model of the Josie rocket but after watching just one episode, I couldn't do it.


Yeah, I'm almost that way with "Fantastic Voyage" Voyager. BUT, the ship is just too darned cool in and of itself. And the memories of the stories are really great. 

The Josie ship I've always separated from the cartoon stuff. Never really could stand the episodes much and only watched them when there was nothing else on.


----------



## WEAPON X

The Phantom Cruiser...


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

I never watched Space Ghost, but I think I'll pass on this spaceship. It's to "blah". It's almost like a solid chunk of molded plastic. I'd need more doo-dads sticking off of it. Then again, I'm not a spaceship builder. I'll leave this one to the sci-fi crowd for sure. Hmmmmmm, the Jetson's spaceship might be more my speed. At least that had characters sitting in it to make it more interesting.


----------



## Richard Baker

I watched the show when growing up and never thought much about the cruiser until now. I do like it's flowing stylized lines, rather refreshing with all the other ships out there.


----------



## cletusjones

I would totally buy this kit as I intend to buy the Quest jet. I grew up on these cartoons and often attempted to build some form of scratch built that a grade school kid could attempt. The problem with the cruiser was that you could not determine it's true shape from the cartoon. The complex curves never looked right and there were no fan publications or internet to get images from. Among us old duffers, there is definitely some demand for the kit.


----------



## John P

Looks kinda Romulan...


----------



## Matt Mercury

*Must Have for me!*

The Phantom Cruiser is at the top of my list, if done right. I certainly think it could use some more detail, but love the design and have been waiting for this kit a long time!


----------



## terryr

WEAPON X said:


> The Phantom Cruiser...


Yeah! The original design was sleeker. They must have shortened it up for convenience.



John P said:


> Looks kinda Romulan...


Space Ghost has superior cloaking technology.


----------



## megabot11

Hi Everyone, Don't usually post a lot here but this thread caught my attention. I did a scratch build of the Phantom Cruiser last year.

http://culttvman.com/main/michael-botelhos-phantom-cruiser/

It measures about 18' long. I would very much like to see Moebius do a kit of this ship, It's one of my favorites from cartoons.


----------



## Chrisisall

Oh that's beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ

and where are the engines???


----------



## megabot11

It runs on Phantom Power. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass

For engines and doodads, you have to go with the early 1980's reboot of _Space Ghost_ and the _Star Wars_ influenced "refit" of the Phantom cruiser.


----------



## Chrisisall

I like it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

PerfesserCoffee said:


> For engines and doodads, you have to go with the early 1980's reboot of _Space Ghost_ and the _Star Wars_ influenced "refit" of the Phantom cruiser.


Bleargh!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Chrisisall said:


> I like it.


Yeah, it's different but still pretty darned cool.


----------



## John P

I'm with Fernando. The original had grace and beauty and artistry. The reboot... doesn't.


----------



## megabot11

Hi Everyone.

I too agree the original design is much nicer, also to ad the name Phantom Cruiser suites the original design version.

Michael.B


----------



## eradicator178

SteveR said:


> Heh. Or …


Did this show really exists? If so I think I just threw up in my mouth a little!! :drunk:


----------



## idMonster

eradicator178 said:


> Did this show really exists? If so I think I just threw up in my mouth a little!! :drunk:


Sadly, it did... http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-6078

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kmGWsX7bWY


----------



## ClubTepes

SteveR said:


> Heh. Or …


That can't be true.

Earth was still recovering in 2200 from the Gamilon planet bombing after the Iscandar mission.


----------



## Bubba 123

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I never watched Space Ghost, but I think I'll pass on this spaceship. It's to "blah". It's almost like a solid chunk of molded plastic. I'd need more doo-dads sticking off of it. Then again, I'm not a spaceship builder. I'll leave this one to the sci-fi crowd for sure. Hmmmmmm, the Jetson's spaceship might be more my speed. At least that had characters sitting in it to make it more interesting.


I believe, the Jetson's ship is being produced by.. Polar Lights (??)
in the near future this year...

Hot Wheels already has 2 versions out, 1 w/ wheels & the other ontop a translucent green base.

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Richard Baker

I was unimpressed by the Jetson's Model Kit- I know it is difficult to render in 3D solid something which is shown to be different shapes according to what scene you see, but to me the Jetson's craft had a front and back with a flowing shape. Going symmetrical dome is accurate to some scenes, but it is not appealing.
Creating a craft from a cartoon, especially one with hand drawn cells, is a daunting task. Be it Wacky Racers, Speed Racer, Flintstones or Space Ghost, resolving disparate views into a 3 plan view and determining the surface curves is incredibly hard.
I love the flowing shapes of the original Space Ghost Cruiser- in an age of faceted greebly it stands out well.


----------



## starmanmm

FYI. I had commissioner a Phantom Cruiser kit, which was casted by Ed Holt. It was available at JerseyFest last year.


----------



## terryr

I couldn't find one pictures of it out there.


----------



## Buc

Only one I've seen was one in 2012 from 'Monkey Works'... 

Not sure what size it is...


----------



## LGFugate

That...is beautiful! Looks like a kind of bird.

Larry


----------



## starmanmm

Buc you found it. Ed Holt and Monkey Works are one in the same. As for the shape, this was the best we could come up with. I wish the wings were fullier but this is what we got.


----------



## terryr

Must be kind of cramped in there.

The clear Space Ghost is clever.


----------



## modelnutz

Well...I was waiting till after Wonderfest to let you all know about this kit/set

But...you just couldn't wait...could you 

Yes, the galactic cruiser will be available after W-Fest.
I'm thinking in the $85.00 range ( ship and figures )
I'm not certain how I'll cast it though...
Here are the options...

1) Cast the ship and the figure set in standard resin
2) Cast the ship in standard resin...figures in translucent
3) Cast all in translucent

Mystery option... I could cast with a glow in the dark resin/process

Thoughts/comments ?


----------



## Buc

sorry Ed! (can't help it... Space Ghost is cool!!!)

What size is she. I couldn't tell from the photo I had.


----------



## modelnutz

Approx size... 9 x 9 or so.


----------

